# duyan



## Scherle

Magandang Araw!

Is there an English term for duyan?

Please help.

Salamat.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Leigh.  According to my dictionary, the translation of "duyan" is "cradle."

Chris


----------



## Scherle

thank you Chriszinho85.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Duyan is hammock.


----------

